# power tool safety tips



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm glad you dwelled on industrial drills and bits because the drill industry has built into the DIY'er drill keyless chucks that will always allow the bit to slip therefore protecting the operator. 

So it's a safety thing and that's why they always slip, I just now realized that after reading your article and I been blaming the foreign market.


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

Like we really need another voice out of nowhere dropping in to educate us ignorant savages :surprise:

Really? We've been using drills for so long they've mostly been replaced by completely different tools ... and we need to be taught how to use them? Such arrogance.

History repeats itself - again.

Would-be tyrants often ride in, using the disguise of only looking out for our own good. Today's "safety" crowd excel at this, disguising their agenda with the banner of "we care." Under that banner, they assert the right to ignore every limit to power, every check or balance, a zealotry even the religious shun.

Such movements always cause great harm. I could give examples. One such movement (1600's) completely unbalanced European Judaism ... leading to a lot of today's political messes.

With such friends, who needs enemies?


----------



## DIYknot (Oct 2, 2016)

Keyless chucks are nice from a convenience standpoint, but I definitely miss a tight bit when drilling metal.


----------



## harrisong35 (Sep 26, 2016)

These are very useful tips.


----------

